# Best place to live for close whitewater access



## reyher85 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,
So I will be looking for a place to move relatively soon. I am wondering if people had suggestions about cool towns that are close to paddling, have some good backcountry skiing, and have some fun cultural stuff going on.

On a related note, I was hoping to get some beta on the various WW parks throughout the West. I know very little about any of them. Which are really good? Which have designs that could use an update? Which offer a feature for the most flows?

Any advice would be much appreciated

Thanks!
/Dylan


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

next to a river


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

You live in F'n Idaho,man. WTF


----------



## eurotrash (Mar 22, 2007)

Knoxville TN, if you can deal with conservative culture. The boating is almost year round.


----------



## reyher85 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am living in Moscow, ID (not much paddling going on here). Going back to Boise is definitely on the radar. I was just thinking a new place would be good for a few years. As per "by a river," I guess I was wondering if people would be willing to elaborate on which rivers they lived by that were close to interesting towns.


----------



## eurotrash (Mar 22, 2007)

Knoville is 45 minutes from the smokies, 55 from the cumberland plateau about and about 2 from the Green and the Occoee. Don't forget the Cheoah and the Natahalla. There about 150 rivers and creeks that on a good year flow from December to March. Dam release season starts at the end march and usually ends in October. 

I lived in Knoxville and was able to boat 3 days a week. Ashville would also be a good place to live if you want to run the green all year long, and are willing to drive a bit more.

The skiing sucks, so sell you sticks if you head down south. I left my snowboards in NM and did not regret it even once. BTW you might not like the culture if you are liberal.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

hood river
I dont live there, but the rumors are true. I never believed it till I actually saw it for myself. Year round boating on 4 classic rivers that literally flow into town. Class II-V+ year round. Less than a 15 minute drive to each. There are also thousands more rivers flowing year round within a short drive. Year round skiing at mt. hood. Surfing at the beach not far away. Close to california for granite sliding. No play park, but decent natural play on the white salmon. Multiple Breweries, wineries, and a whiskey distillery in town. It is the promised land.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*place to live*

What is your idea of a cool town? We need more suspefics; what are your requirements for a life outside boat'n? nightlife, culture, Kentucky Fried Chicken? What about environment?


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I always thought Boise was as good as it gets. Good weather. Plenty of semi-dam controlled stuff flowing directly towards town. Long season (for the West). Extended wilderness trips nearby. If you can drive 5 or 6 hours you have good stuff in every direction. Can't beat that.




reyher85 said:


> Hi all,
> So I will be looking for a place to move relatively soon. I am wondering if people had suggestions about cool towns that are close to paddling, have some good backcountry skiing, and have some fun cultural stuff going on.
> 
> On a related note, I was hoping to get some beta on the various WW parks throughout the West. I know very little about any of them. Which are really good? Which have designs that could use an update? Which offer a feature for the most flows?
> ...


----------



## reyher85 (Jul 29, 2008)

possumturd said:


> What is your idea of a cool town? We need more suspefics; what are your requirements for a life outside boat'n? nightlife, culture, Kentucky Fried Chicken? What about environment?


I guess I was trying to leave it as broad as possible so people can tell me what they like about their town. I was kind of looking at it as an opportunity to learn some stuff that I would not be able to get on the internet. Plus, I wanted to leave it broad so that other people, who maybe don't care about the same things as me (other than paddling/skiing of course) would find the thread useful.

Having said that, I am in law school and am also in water resources engineering, so it would be helpful if those sorts of pursuits are near by. Also, I do enjoy good beer, wine, whiskey, and food.


----------



## reyher85 (Jul 29, 2008)

FrankC said:


> I always thought Boise was as good as it gets. Good weather. Plenty of semi-dam controlled stuff flowing directly towards town. Long season (for the West). Extended wilderness trips nearby. If you can drive 5 or 6 hours you have good stuff in every direction. Can't beat that.


I agree that Boise is a great town, its where I am from and likely where I will end up before its all said and done. I am just looking for a new place, outside of Boise, for a few years so I can experience something new.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

reyher85 said:


> I agree that Boise is a great town, its where I am from and likely where I will end up before its all said and done. I am just looking for a new place, outside of Boise, for a few years so I can experience something new.


Well The South East would a good choice for something new. Are you taking a break from school, out of school when you move or will you need a university town?


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Leadville, co. Is cool, skiing and whitewater within 30 min. The town itself is at 10200 ft. Many 14teeners out your back door


----------



## erain12 (Apr 9, 2010)

*2hrs from great boating*

Moscow is 2 hours from a great river. LOCHSA!!! 4400cfs today. Get in your rig and enjoy it before you bail on northern ID. Its Lochsa time


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I know you don't want to hear it, but Idaho is about as good as it gets.... just my humble opinion. I'm hoping to move up there myself.


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

I've also been probing around for ideas of a new paddling town, so keep the ideas coming guys. Grew up in Steamboat Colorado, enjoyed it, but Colorado is pretty crowded and expensive. Lived near Boise on the Payettes for a season, super fun, but even after one season the runs got kinda repetitive. Although I enjoyed the S. Salmon area runs a few hours away and the hot springs. Went to college in Bozeman, it's a cool area (Big T, the Box, Yellowstone Play, etc.), covered most of the runs in a few seasons with a lot of driving though, time for something new. Bozeman definitely has your skiing a drinking covered ! Hood River is sweet, boated a few days, does anyone have some insite on living there, jobs, cost of housing, etc. Also, been thinking about Sandpoint, ID, anyone know more about the scene there? Curious about South East towns too, never been, city's kinda freak me out, and i've heard there's alot of them down there. Thanks in advance for any beta!


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

Salida Colorado amazing river access and great skiing in the winter, FIBARK!!!!!! one amazing ww park!!!! and a lot of stuff close by also!!!!


----------



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

*New Meadows/Riggins*

Lived in Co all my life, FINALLY moving to ID...Like the new meadows/riggins area. yr round play on the Main Salmon...Little Salmon, Hazard Creek 30 minutes away, NF Payette, EF South Fork Salmon, SF Salmon, Goat Creek, Sechesh, new play park in Cascade, the list goes on and on.... all within 1-2hr. Lochsa/Drainages/Clearwater close as well The housing market has been hammered there as well....Decent skiing at Brundage/tamarack.....Not so much work opportunities, no crowds, but who cares, you'll be too busy playing anyway...
Disclaimer: Sorry to all who have discovered this WW gem.....
Kelly


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Well even though I am looking else where, Glenwood Springs seems to be pretty damn good for Colorado. Best wave in the state, maybe the west, hell I don't know that is just what I hear cause playboating is as cool as molten lava. except for Durango every kayaking destination is less than 3 hours away. Crystal, Escalante, Anything in the high rockies, Crested Butte are all very close, Ark valley as well. I can't really think of a better KAYAKING town in Colorado. That being said the night life sucks, the food ain't that great, beer is mediocre at best. Now if you are willing to drive you have Vail and Aspen for food and night life so there is possibilities. Skiing is good with any major resort within 2 hours and you are not with traffic at any time. Sunlight while small and not that great of terrain is 20 min away and is ma and pop style plus you can skin it after work and enjoy some cold ones at top. Fruita and Moab are as close as you want so the biking is good, hikes are plentiful. Oh and they just got a medicinal marijuana joint. 

Good place if you are married, expensive as shit though.
Hope this helped


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

BrianK said:


> hood river
> I dont live there, but the rumors are true. I never believed it till I actually saw it for myself. Year round boating on 4 classic rivers that literally flow into town. Class II-V+ year round. Less than a 15 minute drive to each. There are also thousands more rivers flowing year round within a short drive. Year round skiing at mt. hood. Surfing at the beach not far away. Close to california for granite sliding. No play park, but decent natural play on the white salmon. Multiple Breweries, wineries, and a whiskey distillery in town. It is the promised land.


don't sell this area short. If I could live there I probably would ...
How about windsurfing and kiteboarding? Mountain climb either hood or mt Adams ... Tons of waterfalls about 20 minutes away ... In addition to white salmon/hood river there is little white salmon, wind river, and Klickatat all within about a half hour. Home of the "Gorge Games" ... live/work on the WA side and there is no income tax. Shop on the OR side where there is no sales tax ...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

yourrealdad said:


> Well even though I am looking else where, Glenwood Springs seems to be pretty damn good for Colorado. Best wave in the state, maybe the west, hell I don't know that is just what I hear cause playboating is as cool as molten lava. except for Durango every kayaking destination is less than 3 hours away. Crystal, Escalante, Anything in the high rockies, Crested Butte are all very close, Ark valley as well. I can't really think of a better KAYAKING town in Colorado. That being said the night life sucks, the food ain't that great, beer is mediocre at best. Now if you are willing to drive you have Vail and Aspen for food and night life so there is possibilities. Skiing is good with any major resort within 2 hours and you are not with traffic at any time. Sunlight while small and not that great of terrain is 20 min away and is ma and pop style plus you can skin it after work and enjoy some cold ones at top. Fruita and Moab are as close as you want so the biking is good, hikes are plentiful. Oh and they just got a medicinal marijuana joint.
> 
> Good place if you are married, expensive as shit though.
> Hope this helped


 g-wood baby or New Castle( take out right near town) this place is getting cheaper and cheaper but good luck in finding a job but way too many amenities as listed by y.r.d. to ignore.G-wood wave is fun, south canyon rocks at high water and dinosaur is the shit at high water too and there is a nitelife and plenty of people on the river.
Downside is commercial trips on shoshone when it is running below 5000 is pretty much a zoo that will run down to 2 rivers and beyond, semi high rent(there is plenty to rent and the prices keep dropping) and traffic.
Overall a great place to live and plenty of close get away spots in a 3 hour driving radius and a cool diverse valley to live in carbondale rocks, g-wood is not as bad as y.r.d. makes it to be. Plenty of water, biking, hiking, climbing, snowboarding/ skiing, music, camping drinking fun to be had.
Just look out for the cranky old timers, the happy old timers are easier to have fun with


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Since no-one has said it yet...Buena Vista.
Arkansas River with over 100 miles of III-IV.
Lake Creek and Clear Creek for your class V fix.
A newly updated whitewater park with 8 features top to bottom.
Fantastic backcountry skiing right outside of town.
Lift-assisted skiing within 45 minutes either direction.
An abundance of rock and ice climbing.
Plus it's a small town with virtually no crime.


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

I made a similar post a couple of years ago when we were looking to move and we ended up in Salida. As far as mountain towns go it is pretty great; the wwpark has been expanded this year with two new holes/waves - be interesting to see what they are all about. We have great skiing at monarch and good backcountry around there and up near bv; we have just about year around mountain biking and as far as mountain towns with all those amenities go, it is relatively affordable. My wife and are buying a house after two years here and we never would have been able to do that in steamboat, t-ride, etc and probably even glenwood. Salida doesn't have the culture that denver or bosie have but it's coming around. Some decent restaurants and it's closish to denver or the springs if you need a culture fix. It's definetely small town living but it's worked for us.

zach.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Good place if you are married, expensive as shit though.
Hope this helped[/QUOTE]

WTF.... New Castle and got it locked down. New Castle is off the hizzy. A great pizza joint (Hogback) right across from Rasta Robs new shop. Hong's diner. Great schools with shitty staff but big breasted asst. principals and don't forget the Ocean Pearl in GWS.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

nemi west said:


> Good place if you are married, expensive as shit though.
> Hope this helped


WTF.... New Castle and got it locked down. New Castle is off the hizzy. A great pizza joint (Hogback) right across from Rasta Robs new shop. Hong's diner. Great schools with shitty staff but big breasted asst. principals and don't forget the Ocean Pearl in GWS.[/QUOTE]

Nemi who the fuck are you? You one of my shitty co-workers, your opinion is invalid since you claim hogback as good, oh wait you must be behind the times as she is principal now. Good Za can be found in Carbondale 20 mins away at White House Pizza, accept no substitutes.
Lets boat


----------



## Bill Kirby (Jun 13, 2007)

*Maybe counterintuitive*

Consider Washington, DC. Class V creeking and big water right in town, all of WV is 1-4 hours away. Lots of people paddle every day before or after work, year-round. Very active racing and competition scene, thousands of paddlers of all kinds. For your professional pursuits its unbeatable: half a dozen law schools in town, loads of job opportunities, gigantic environmental science community. Rock climbing, caving, hiking, biking are all world-class. Music and cultural scenes are top-notch. On the downside alpine sking sucks, mountaineering is non-existent, surf is 3 hrs away and mediocre. It has the traffic issues of any major city, but they're handleable with some imagination. You need a decent job to get by here, but it sounds like you're in the groove.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill Kirby said:


> Rock climbing, caving, hiking, biking are all world-class. .


 ??? world class rock climbing in DC??? Can't say I agree.


----------



## RJennings (May 15, 2007)

Another vote for Glenwood or Carbondale. Sick skiing and boating everywhere! Close to 5 ski resorts, a lifetime of backcounty, and too may kayak runs to mention that certainly span the grades. As everyone else mentioned you're three hours max to anywhere you'd want to be. I'll never live anywhere else but it does come at a price.


----------



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

Glenwood Springs/Carbondale or Salida/BV


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions here. I could live in Salida or Glenwood. Buts lets face the facts; the food sucks in most Colorado mountain towns. The summer festivals these towns have are cool but they are no match for what is available in a place such as Denver or a town with a University. The opportunities are endless.

I grew up in the South East and may move back there some day. But as others have mentioned it can be a weird experience if you don't have you head on strait. But the boating is really good. The Cumberland Plateau is one of the most biologically diverse places in the United States It's like a jungle in some places there and the National Resource Defense Council has named it a Bio Gem About BioGems . East TN and Western NC are also some great areas Knoxville, Asheville or Chattanooga are towns I could do. Asheville is really high on my hit list of places to live. There are over 100 different kinds of hardwood trees inside the Smokies Park just outside town. 

You would find more progressive attitudes in Asheville.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*South East*

Here is a graph of The Big South Fork on the Cumberland Plateau. These kind of numbers are purely driven by rain and happen multiple times throughout the year.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hood River gets my vote: Awesome creeking and reasonable play boating within minutes of town. Good food and great beer, especially considering it's a _small_ town. Skiing is an hour away. Best off, you can paddle year round and can ski nearly year round. The Portland airport is less than an hour away if you need a quick getaway and downtown Portland, a very fun city, is one hour from HR. 

Speaking of Portland, for a medium sized city, that would be my go-to. Hood River is only an hour away and there are a bunch more runs north, south and west of town, including some really great creeks that aren't super hard core but are _way_ fun (IV+). Surfing in the ocean is 90 minutes from downtown. 

Seattle is also a great boating city (my home for the last couple of decades). Tons of runs within 60-90 minutes and tons more if you want to drive another 30. Plus Seattle is one of the all time great cities. 

Not to rile up all the Coloradans (I just moved here, be kind) but you can boat _365 days a year_ in the NW, although you'll need a drysuit. Also, the beer, food and coffee scenes are more developed and cutting edge there than here. Oh yeah, British Columbia is only 2 hours away. Talk about creeking central...

One more little secret stash town: Medford, Oregon. There is all kinds of boating around there, within an hour or two. You're within a half day of awesome CA granite and the ocean is two hours away. The ski area, Mt. Ashland is very small but pretty fun. Two hours south there is a ton of awesome back country skiing with very few people around. That same area is home to some great rivers as well, such as the Cal Salmon drainage. Ashland is about 10 minutes away and is a pretty cool little college town. The closest city is Portland, about 4.5 hours north so don't count on an easy big city fix though.

That said, I'm excited to be boating here in CO and I'm looking forward to all the great stuff the Rockies have to offer. The key ingredient here is the _*sunshine*_! It's pretty cool to go boating and have your stuff dry before you get home. That doesn't happen in the NW, ever (except maybe Medford). The other great thing here are all the play parks. There isn't a one in Oregon or Washington.

Good luck on your quest!


----------

